# Morton Island



## Guest (Oct 8, 2007)

Has anybody ever caught the car ferry to Morton Island to fish.

I just thought this would be a good idea one day.

You could just take your Kayak onto the Ferry with you and get a cheap ride over.

You would probably have to camp over but I reckon that would be a good trip and the fishing can be good.

I'll definately be looking at doing a trip like that once I get my Kayak and get a bit of experience.


----------



## Shoey (Aug 30, 2005)

Gday Zone.
We'll be organising a Moreton trip soon through the club ( which we should have more info about in the next few days!). Not sure if we'll be able to organise it before Xmas, if not it wont be too far into the new year.


----------



## ArWeTherYet (Mar 25, 2007)

A few of us did a walk on walk off day trip a few month ago. Unfortunatly it blew westerlies till it was time to go.  . cost was $70 including kayak on a Saturday.

Heres the report. viewtopic.php?f=17&t=8968

I'm always keen to go to Moreton, I have a 4x4 duel cab if you want to share costs or I can do another walk on walk off. I will be putting my name down for Shoey's trip when organised, but dont mind going earlier if you or someone wants to. I prefer going over on the Combie trader at Scarborough because its only 10 mins away.


----------



## peter trainor (May 8, 2006)

Hi Guys

I'm going over this weekend and staying in accomadation that sleeps 18

Shoey if you can call me in the next few days I'll book the clubhouse for sometime in the new year, at $18 per night you wont get any cheaper or closer to the water at Bulwer. I just carry my yak to the water- 150m


----------



## Shoey (Aug 30, 2005)

Thanks Peter, ill definately take you up on that! We're planning our trip now so ill ring you to check available dates.


----------



## Guest (Oct 9, 2007)

> Gday Zone.
> We'll be organising a Moreton trip soon through the club ( which we should have more info about in the next few days!). Not sure if we'll be able to organise it before Xmas, if not it wont be too far into the new year.


I'd be interested in doing something like that.



> A few of us did a walk on walk off day trip a few month ago. Unfortunatly it blew westerlies till it was time to go. . cost was $70 including kayak on a Saturday.


$70! I could have sworn it was much cheaper than that! Last time I did it I just took a ride over and camped but I can't remember how much it was as that was few years ago.


----------



## Gigantor (Jun 27, 2006)

I'm also interested in joining a trip to Moreton Is. Walk-on-walk-off suits me fine.

Like Paul - Scarby suits me better for the ferry.

Cheers, Pete


----------



## ArWeTherYet (Mar 25, 2007)

Gigantor said:


> I'm also interested in joining a trip to Moreton Is. Walk-on-walk-off suits me fine.
> 
> Like Paul - Scarby suits me better for the ferry.
> 
> Cheers, Pete


Pete if you want to go over for the day let me know. Saturday is usually a good time to go, less crowded and cheaper and you usually dont have to prebook, so if the weather is shite you dont loose any money by not going. Its best to pic a time with a tide change around midday as the current rips through there in between. The barge gets to Bulwer at about 10.30 and leaves at 3.30.

http://www.moreton-island.com/index.htm


----------



## Gigantor (Jun 27, 2006)

Paul,

Sounds good. I thought a day trip at first would be the go to check things out. Then maybe coming back for a week end trip. I guess the problem now is that we are coming into end of school and the population will grow over the next few months. And as I'm doing the Borumba trip next week end and then the Hobie Bass Bash late November I'm using up a few credits with the missus. So will have to carefully check out available/possible Satudays over coming months.

Cheers, Pete


----------

